# Foxpro Archery PA Indoor State Championship



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

Sounds good, nice place to shoot indoors! keep us posted.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

You bet as soon as I lock in some dates I'll let you all know.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

i would love to be there....have been trying to plan a trip with a few people to get up to your place. sounds like a fun place to shoot


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*Fury X Archery Staff Shooters*

will be there big Jim!!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

PAstringking said:


> i would love to be there....have been trying to plan a trip with a few people to get up to your place. sounds like a fun place to shoot


We've had alot of positive feedback on the range. It seems like everyone enjoys it. Some local people say that the targets are stretched out to far, but if we moved them closer then it wouldn't be any challenge for the tournament archers. Hey, we try to please everybody by hitting a happy medium. Hope we have a good turn out this season.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*pa indoor states*

Looks like the indoor state shoot will be sometime in March before Indoor Worlds. I'll let you guys know the dates as soon as I hear from IBO.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*Pa IBO Indoor State Championship*

The dates for the PA IBO Indoor State Championships are March 14th and 
15th. 

2009 IBO World Qualifier Feb 21st and 22nd

2 Man team shoot worst arrow March 7th and 8th

Money shoot March 28th and 29th
all line times are 10am and 2pm

Public shoots every Friday from 6 to 10pm starting Jan. 2nd through 
March 27th

Any questions feel free to ask. Thanks Jim


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I put it on my calander, see you there.

Les Sheaffer


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

You bet Les. Any other questions that I can help you with let me know.

Thanks Jim


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

spot league/ dart board league??? any info yet jim????


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea. we're gonna try the dart board league after a couple of shoots to try to get a feel of people interested. If we get enough people we will have it on a second night. If not we'll just play on Fridays with us. 

Later


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Dead Center Archery Stabs and Stage One Strings Made by Wes VanHorn from Fury X Archery will have Booths set up during our shoots for the 2009 indoor 3D Season. Stop in and see them. Should be an exciting season for Foxpro Archery.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

All PM's have been sent, thank you.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*Can't Wait*

sounds great jim , can't wait, let me know if you guys need any help to get thing together.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

You bet Todd. We are going to have a work party sometime soon. If you're interested I can give you a call.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*foxpro Archery schedule*

If anybody is interested in a copy of our 2009 schedule, send me your email address and i'll get 1 right out to you. And I can also put you on our emailing list.

Thnks Jim
Foxpro Archery


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

dang it...same weekend as Louisville.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*I will start getting ready!*

sounds good to me!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, C-ya there.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

60X said:


> dang it...same weekend as Louisville.


Is that an ASA shoot?


----------



## spot&dot (Nov 4, 2003)

Louisville is the NFAA indoor nationals. I'll have to miss the ibo in favor of louisville as well. Oh well I guess you can't make them all.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Sory about that. When I scheduled the shoots I looked at ASA and IBO schedules. In our area most of the spot shooters don't shoot 3D, Which doesn't make sense to me. I didn't think about the NFAA. Maybe you could make our qualifier or one of our money shoots.


----------



## 1Hole Wunder (Feb 26, 2008)

What is the location in pa. and what type of 3-d targets are used and what is the max distance?


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*Location???*

I need directions or a location to mapquest.... gotta make it there. And a schedule posted would not be a bad idea
]


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Mapquest directions are 2100 US highway 522North, lewistown pa 17044. 

Thanks Jim


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks, do i need to register ahead of time or just show up and shoot... kind of new to this...


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

pabowman said:


> Thanks, do i need to register ahead of time or just show up and shoot... kind of new to this...


Just show up on Fridays anytime between 6-10pm. The IBO and money shoots you need to call for a line time and they are 10am and 2pm.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

1Hole Wunder said:


> What is the location in pa. and what type of 3-d targets are used and what is the max distance?


The directions for Mapquest are 2100 US highway 522 North Lewistown Pa 17044. If you need more help let me know. And the targets are a mixture of Mcenzie and Rinehart with a 45 yard max give or take a few. But we also have a traditional/youth/beginer course with a 25 yard max.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

bump for a great place to shoot!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

mathewsk said:


> bump for a great place to shoot!!!


Thanks, I'm always glad to hear possitive feedback.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*ASA indoor 3D shoots*

Does anyone know if ASA would be interested in having an indoor ASA qualifier 3D shoot or an indoor state championship shoot in PA in 2010. Our club is big enough but I don't know if ASA does those kind of shoots.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all of the shooters that came on Friday. Hopefully you guys enjoy yourself shooting at Foxpro Archery. We at foxpro are open to suggestions. Thanks again.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

bigdogarcher said:


> ttt


hey there, cant wait to go to indoor worlds with you guys and love coming up on fridays, got a sample of the yellow flame today , you will luv it. will have every thing for your new bow friday, bring the banker with your gonna need her .


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

cool,Thanks. That last sentence isn't what I wanted to hear.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

cncmachiningman said:


> hey there, cant wait to go to indoor worlds with you guys and love coming up on fridays, got a sample of the yellow flame today , you will luv it. will have every thing for your new bow friday, bring the banker with your gonna need her .


 hey if anyone is interested in seeing the stabs from Dead Center Archey. Tod will be at Foxpro Archery Fridays from 6 to 10pm. and the weekends we have our IBO shoots and money shoots. Foxpro Archery is located at 2233 US 522 North Lewistown Pa 17044. Or you can find us at www.foxproarchery.com

Thanks Jim


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

bigdogarcher said:


> hey if anyone is interested in seeing the stabs from Dead Center Archey. Tod will be at Foxpro Archery Fridays from 6 to 10pm. and the weekends we have our IBO shoots and money shoots. Foxpro Archery is located at 2233 US 522 North Lewistown Pa 17044. Or you can find us at www.foxproarchery.com
> 
> Thanks Jim


website looks real nice so far, see you at the shoot this weekend.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Can't wait to see the black and yellow wraps.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*Sunday shoots*

Foxpro Archery, located at 2233 US highway 522 north lewistown pa 17044, will be open on Sundays from 12 to 5pm. c-ya there.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

:wink:


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

bigdogarcher said:


> :wink:



Hey BigggggggDogggggggg, i will not be there friday night but am going to come up on sunday, thanks for having a great place to shoot, you guys put alot of hard work into it.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks Todd, ok See ya Sunday.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Come see us at www.foxproarchery.com


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*IBO Qualifier*

I would like to take the time and thank everyone that came out to Foxpro for our IBO Qualifier this past weekend. We had a good turn out and I hope everybody had a good time. We had a total cash payout of $1220. Give us about a week and we will have the Results on our website at www.foxproarchery.com, thanks again and I hope to see you all and maybe some more at our IBO Indoor State Championship on March 14th and 15th. 

Thanks Jim


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey i was talked into shootin last weekend by the fury X guys and i am happy i did its a great range and nice people, cant wait to get back up there for states. Great place and good people worth the drive for anyone
:darkbeer:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

panther08 said:


> Hey i was talked into shootin last weekend by the fury X guys and i am happy i did its a great range and nice people, cant wait to get back up there for states. Great place and good people worth the drive for anyone
> :darkbeer:


Thanks, It's nice to hear that people are happy with us at Foxpro.

Jim


----------



## PAPOPEANDYOUNG (Nov 23, 2008)

Great place too shot,Great guys 2 shoot with,pleanty of room nice practice range..35yrd hunter course and up too 50yrds for the MBO and pro guys.targets r in great shape.. great food in the kitchen and thanks too the girls for all there hard work..awsome food this past weekend at the ibo qualifier..awsome course ,highly recomended worth the travel...


----------



## PAPOPEANDYOUNG (Nov 23, 2008)

*Dead center archerystablizer*

THANKS TODD 4 AWESOME STABLIZERS..C-YA SOON.DEADCENTERARCHERY.COM...GIVEM A TRY..:darkbeer:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks the girls do take care of us and keep us fed.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Foxpro Archery IBO qualifier results are in. Click on results at www.foxproarchery.com.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Website looks awsome and looks like you had a good turnout, you guys run a first class operation there.
Buy the way who's the fat guy leaning on the post ?


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Just a REAL GOOD friend of Foxpro Archery. Once you go fat you never go back.LOL


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoot'em strait!!!!!!


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Looking forward*

I'm looking forward to shooting up there. I have heard alot of good stuff and can't wait to shoot. See ya on sunday morning.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Jakeslush said:


> I'm looking forward to shooting up there. I have heard alot of good stuff and can't wait to shoot. See ya on sunday morning.


Thanks Jake. I'm glad you're hearing good things. See ya then.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*2 man team shoot results*

To see the 2 man team shoot results go to www.foxproarchery.com 
I would like to thank everyone who participated in our team event. Hopefully we'll see you at the Indoor Sate Championship.

Thanks Jim 
Foxpro Archery


----------

